# Same output, two different speakers, significantly different volume?



## Amusia (Jan 29, 2012)

A coworker gave me very old (but good condition) Fisher AT-830s. I figured, what the , I'll hook 'em up and see what they sound like. All told, they sounded pretty good in my space with some Red Barchetta, so I figured I'd try them out for my LR home theater speakers to see how they performed.

I put in a Blu-Ray disc and noticed immediately that they were significantly louder than my center and rear channels. This wasn't a problem with my LCR matching traditional speakers (Sony SS-MB215), but was very evident with this new configuration. When there was movement across the speakers, the sound would go from maybe an 8 to a 6 to an 8 on a scale of 1 to 10. When I put the Sonys on the B speaker setup and switched between them, I could hear the difference and the apparent amplitude differences vanished.

Is this normal? Is there something different about how the Fishers might be wired than the Sonys? Is it just a function of different woofer, mid, and tweeter sizes? 

Sorry if this has been answered before!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It would appear that the Fishers are more efficient than your Sony Speakers. If your AVR has RoomEQ, just run it again. If not, use an SPL Meter and run Test Tones and make sure each channel outputs 75db's. You really do not want one pair of Speakers playing much louder than the rest of them as it creates issues with Surround Steering and makes the experience less seamless.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Amusia (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the input, and thanks for having me! Looks like these speakers will be great on a stereo, but not so hot where they have to co-operate with other speakers.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Amusia said:


> Thanks for the input, and thanks for having me! Looks like these speakers will be great on a stereo, but not so hot where they have to co-operate with other speakers.


You won't know until you follow Jungle Jack's advice and recalibrate your HT.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Amusia said:


> Thanks for the input, and thanks for having me! Looks like these speakers will be great on a stereo, but not so hot where they have to co-operate with other speakers.


You need to match volumes.


----------



## shar4557 (Oct 22, 2007)

Is it possble to use the reciever's mic, that is supplied to adjust the speakers to match ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, you need to re run the receivers auto room calibration and it will get them to play nicer with each other but unless they are very good quality the likely wont be perfect.


----------



## shar4557 (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybe I should be starting a new thread, I'm starting to set up a new theater room and trying to use my very old speaker [Roberts S918B ] that are solid teak and sound pretty good. How would I match a very good center speaker with these ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

shar4557 said:


> Maybe I should be starting a new thread, I'm starting to set up a new theater room and trying to use my very old speaker [Roberts S918B ] that are solid teak and sound pretty good. How would I match a very good center speaker with these ?


Hello,
I would use something like a Paradigm, PSB, or B&W Center Channel Speaker. All three make really neutral CC's and should do nicely. The ideal situation would be if you had a nearby Dealer where you could audition any of these brands. Ideally at home needless to say.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## shar4557 (Oct 22, 2007)

how would the Ridley KVA-S2 work with these, have change of getting one cheap, he doesn't like it ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am not familiar with Ridley Speakers. Bear in mind, there are an amazing number of Speaker Companies. I would go listen to them and if they float your boat, go for them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

